

China’s Energetic Enforcement of Antitrust Rules Alarms Foreign Firms - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/11/business/international/china8217s-energetic-enforcement-of-antitrust-rules-alarms-foreign-firms.html

======
walterbell
> “It does seem that foreign firms are the subject of a disproportionate share
> of China’s new enthusiasm for competition policy.”

Have there been recent antitrust enforcement actions against domestic
companies?

> “If China is going to be the third leg in the global antitrust regime, along
> with the U.S. and the E.U., and that’s clearly coming, then the key question
> is, What sort of approach is China going to take?”

Excellent question. It would be helpful if NYT reviewed the differences
between US and EU policy, as well as normalization efforts like TTIP,
[http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-
enterprise/2013/11/tti...](http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-
enterprise/2013/11/ttip-updates-the-glyn-moody-blogs/index.htm)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Try this:

[http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2014-08/11/content_182839...](http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2014-08/11/content_18283977.htm)

As with all Chinese press articles, you'll have to read this understanding
that there isn't a lot of context being communicated (I call it "passive
defensive"). Basically, you are a domestic company, complain to a regulator
about a foreign company, and they'll go after them for you.

------
ilaksh
Awesome. Microsoft is proven to be a monopoly that practices unfair business
practices. If any nation was serious about antitrust, Microsoft would be
dismantled. The price fixing China penalized other companies for was real. Of
course, state-owned businesses in China must be unfair monopolies in many
cases, right?

------
phoebus
hacker news is anti-china or something?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
It is obvious the gov is going after foreigners with a different standard that
isn't applied to Chinese companies. I can't read the article however, since
nytimes is blocked in China.

~~~
phoebus
If you know usa gov makes a lot of similar obstacles for foreigner companies,
you will be more neutral on this issue.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I know the US government is 100x transparent than the Chinese government on
these things, which still might not be good enough, but we are talking about
different worlds here.

